# Homemade Bottle Filler



## RegionRat (Nov 30, 2012)

I did a little scrounging around the garage and found all the parts I needed to make the stand. The nozzle was ordered online. I think I have around $60 to $70 invested and a couple hours time. 


I plan on using it to bottle some Sparkling Hard Cider tomorrow.


----------



## Redtrk (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks good and let us know how it works!


----------



## dan69man (Nov 30, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> I did a little scrounging around the garage and found all the parts I needed to make the stand. The nozzle was ordered online. I think I have around $60 to $70 invested and a couple hours time.
> 
> I plan on using it to bottle some Sparkling Hard Cider tomorrow.



Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking good! So how'd it work out for you?


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 10, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Looking good! So how'd it work out for you?



It works like a champ. I bottle a batch of hard cider with no problems. 

I have to do a little tweaking. I have to make some kind of stop so the bottles are centered under the nozzle. I have found while messing around just filling bottles with water there is an optimal place to get the least amount of product sucked into the overflow. Other then that I am happy

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> I have found while messing around just filling bottles with water there is an optimal place to get the least amount of product sucked into the overflow.
> RR


 
I've found controlling the vacuum was the best way to that. Are you using a Harbor Freight vacuum pump?


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 10, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I've found controlling the vacuum was the best way to that. Are you using a Harbor Freight vacuum pump?



The pump I am using is a SCHUCO-VAC 130. I got it used off of Ebay for under $60 delivered. It pulls a good vacuum. If not the pump head can be rebuild. So I was not afraid buying one used. 

As for filling. Playing with the vacuum does help when filling.Too much vacuum and the wine hits the bottle hard and splashes back and get sucked up into the overflow. I also did notice the way liquid splashes while coming out of the nozzle matters a little. The position of the opening where the liquid flows in relationship of the inside wall of the bottle makes a subtle difference, so moving the bottle back or forward can reduce that splashing

RR.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out!


----------



## twistedvine (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 30, 2012)

That is very nice. You should start selling them on here?


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 31, 2012)

Teamsterjohn said:


> That is very nice. You should start selling them on here?



Thanks, but no thanks. I have a full time career and I dont want to compete with anyone that is a payed vender/advertiser on here. I try to be very careful about listing sources where I pick up items to build there gadgets. I try to get them from fellow forum members first and when people send me PMs asking where to get things I always try to direct them to fellow forum members. 

RR


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the idea RR, Buddy and I built me one last night........he does metalwork for a living and has access to powder coater so after a little shake and bake at powdercoater next week I will mount it on a base and give it a try.........we were a little confused on the spring tension. How much did you load the spring, if any, with no bottle under it.
Tom


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 4, 2013)

nafarmboy said:


> Thanks for the idea RR, Buddy and I built me one last night........he does metalwork for a living and has access to powder coater so after a little shake and bake at powdercoater next week I will mount it on a base and give it a try.........we were a little confused on the spring tension. How much did you load the spring, if any, with no bottle under it.
> Tom



Nice job. You will like it. 

To figure out the spring tension I just played around with it till i figured out, "this is a good place to drill a hole." 

I measured it for you and the hole where the spring is attached is 4 1/4" down from the hole where the bolt is.

RR


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 4, 2013)

That came out really nice!!!


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks..........I'll look lot better after powder coating and get it on a base. I have some white plastic board 1/2 thick kinda like chopping boards are made out of I'm gonna make the base out of. What really matters is how well it works..........maybe know that middle of next week.
Tom


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 4, 2013)

nafarmboy said:


> Thanks..........I'll look lot better after powder coating and get it on a base. I have some white plastic board 1/2 thick kinda like chopping boards are made out of I'm gonna make the base out of. What really matters is how well it works..........maybe know that middle of next week.
> Tom




When I got mine set up for the first time I did trial runs with a clear wine bottle and just water. That way I could watch the flow out of the nozzle while adjusting the vacuum and bottle position. You will find there is a sweet spot when you keep the bottle just a little towards the back. I made a stop block to rest the bottle against so it lines up in the same spot every time.

RR


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 4, 2013)

RR, I remembered you mentioning that about the stop and that is the reason we kept the base of the stand behind the upright and planned bolting it to a plastic or wooden base as either would be easier to incorperate a stop on. At the restaurant we have several table mounted peices such as prep machines and shake mixers, they have screw on suction cup feet to prevent them from moving while using, I'm gonna see if I can come up with some of those feet put on the bottom instead of having to clamp it down.
Tom


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 4, 2013)

nafarmboy said:


> RR, I remembered you mentioning that about the stop and that is the reason we kept the base of the stand behind the upright and planned bolting it to a plastic or wooden base as either would be easier to incorperate a stop on. At the restaurant we have several table mounted peices such as prep machines and shake mixers, they have screw on suction cup feet to prevent them from moving while using, I'm gonna see if I can come up with some of those feet put on the bottom instead of having to clamp it down.
> Tom



Here you go, suction cup drill 4 holes and fire in a couple screws. I might do that to mine. Good idea.

Edit: WOW I just noticed the shipping on those. I am gonna look at Home Depot or Tractor Supply.

RR


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is some with free shipping.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 4, 2013)

nafarmboy said:


> Here is some with free shipping.




Nice find. I was thinking more along the lines of them having female threads. That way you can screw them in from the top.

Edit: The more I think about it I am going to order those. I will just drill and tap holes in the bottom. The base I used is a piece of Corian I had. It will work out just fine.
RR


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 4, 2013)

I use 5/16 id X3/8 od tubing on my current filter setup and the enolmatic seems to have a fat 3/8 fitting for the supply line so i was in lowes the other night and was going to pick up a roll of 3/8 id tubing but I would have to changed out all my tubing and used clamps on my canes and other fitting so I just bought a foot of 3/8 id x 1/2 od and cut a little piece about 1 1/2 inch long, throwed a little heat to it and when it got soft it slipped over my current 3/8 od x 5/16 id and made a coupler, worked out slicker than s**t.
Tom 
Tom


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Howdy, Got my bottle filler stand back from powder coater and mounted on base. Tried it out with some water, think it's gonna be ok.
Tom


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's looking good. I wish I was able to make something like that. What is that there you are using for those support stands?


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 17, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> It's looking good. I wish I was able to make something like that. What is that there you are using for those support stands?


My stand was made by a buddy and I, powder coated and mounted on a piece of 1/2 inch plastic board.
Tom


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2013)

We had another guy on here awhile build something very similar. I really think someone should start selling these on here, really!!!!!! As great as the All in One is there are just still a lot of people out there who will buy a vacuum pump like I used to sell and want one of these. I have the SS filler from Valley Vintner which is very pricey which most won't buy just because of that. If someone would make the cheaper plastic version and sell them for about 1/2 price I think they would sell pretty good.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 22, 2013)

They would sell very well on here I bet. I would buy one in a second!!!


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 22, 2013)

That's pretty neat. I don't suppose one of you have a link to where that nozzle was ordered form?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wade E said:


> We had another guy on here awhile build something very similar. I really think someone should start selling these on here, really!!!!!! As great as the All in One is there are just still a lot of people out there who will buy a vacuum pump like I used to sell and want one of these. I have the SS filler from Valley Vintner which is very pricey which most won't buy just because of that. If someone would make the cheaper plastic version and sell them for about 1/2 price I think they would sell pretty good.




I totally agree!! I also have the SS from valley vintner - and if there was an option to buy one at half the price - i would have done it..


----------



## rocket man (Jan 25, 2013)

triebenbach07 said:


> That's pretty neat. I don't suppose one of you have a link to where that nozzle was ordered form?



I got mine from http://www.stpats.com/index.htm. On the left of the page click on filling machines, under the Enolmatic there is a link that says Click Here for Enolmatic/Enolmaster Parts and Manuals, click on that and the part is "1020 Complete Nozzle with Levers and Spring $65"







Here is mine.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 25, 2013)

triebenbach07 said:


> That's pretty neat. I don't suppose one of you have a link to where that nozzle was ordered form?



Sorry it took so long to get back to you. This is where I got the nozzle i am using.

http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/8382


RR


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2013)

Both of these are great!!!! Nothing better then DIY Ingenuity!!!


----------



## diywinemakers (Oct 30, 2013)

Teamsterjohn said:


> They would sell very well on here I bet. I would buy one in a second!!!



Just read this and I was like "Hey this is exactly what I am selling" 
Except that mine is stainless steel and it uses the spring base of a floor corker to hold the bottles. So you don't need to make a stand from scratch. 

Here's the video:
http://youtu.be/OP26DwKY2sE

If you already have a vacuum pump, you can buy the filler unit for $78:
http://www.diywinemakers.com/parts-components


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 9, 2016)

What is the adjustment mechanism that controls the fill level on the Enolmatic nozzle assembly?


----------



## winehomie (Oct 10, 2016)

I just got a hand autosiphon and thought it is awesome, then I see this post and I am reminded of how much of a beginner I still am lol.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 10, 2016)

Their is no automatic stop, like the enolmatic. It is similar to the allinonewinepump design - 
Except that allinonewinepump is alot faster and has a much more powerful pump.


I just checked and they are no longer in business as there web page is unavailable.


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 10, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Their is no automatic stop, like the enolmatic. It is similar to the allinonewinepump design -
> Except that allinonewinepump is alot faster and has a much more powerful pump.
> 
> 
> I just checked and they are no longer in business as there web page is unavailable.



Were you replying to a specific post in this thread?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 10, 2016)

MisterEd said:


> Were you replying to a specific post in this thread?



I was referring to the business who advertised this picture back in 2013
they are no longer in business as there web page is unavailable.

http://www.diywinemakers.com/


----------



## onlyreds (Oct 19, 2016)

An alternative to vacuuming is sparging. I found a really affordable bottle sparger from Evergreen Midwest. I use a quick connect to my Argon /CO2 tank and sparge just prior to filling. The unit is priced affordably and replicates the sparging process of commercial fillers. I don't need to bump up my SO2 levels and my wines will be great the day my kids pop the corks in 10 years. There's a reason commercial fillers sparge. This unit gives me the same capability at a price that makes sense.


----------

